# Chin spoiler



## hargramr (Jul 3, 2013)

I've been thinking of things I would want to do to my 2013 Cruze with the RS package and I keep thinking about how much better the front end would look with a killer chin spoiler. 
Has anyone else thought the same thing or put one on theirs?!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You mean like









:whatdoyouthink:


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

There's a lip kit from one of the Korean suppliers for the RS front bumper, if u carbon fiber wrap it it would look rather nice. If someone has a link or pic post it up.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Korean Auto Imports it!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

obermd said:


> You mean like
> 
> View attachment 22738
> 
> ...


...ye 'olde proverbial automotive "cow catcher" (ha,ha)!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Our cars would look good with a chin spoiler. 

Not as massive as the one above. But..... BIGGER!


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

I have thought about that too! The RS package would look pretty sweet with one.


----------



## hargramr (Jul 3, 2013)

I just look at the front of my car and feel like it's missing something. 

The Korean one just looks too "ricey" for my tastes. lol

I just wish there was something made specifically for the Cruze like you can find for older mustangs. Kinda like this one.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

The 2013's kinda have a chin spoiler like that on the mustang, especially the Eco's.The


----------

